# Gravel! Need some quick answers:)



## Tigzie (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive been checking gravel prices in my area and for a 2kg bag its going to cost around £5 a bag. (I need aprox 8-10kg which would cost £40-50) Money that of which I don't have at the moment.

I looked on B&Q and they have driveway gravel. The one I want looks exactly like the gravel at pet shops. Would driveway gravel work? A brand new bag, no oil, no dirt on it, ect. 
-Id wash it first and make sure all dust and dirt from inside the pack is gone. 
Would this work? It seems a better alternative due to price. (25kg bag for £6)
It isn't sharp so it shouldn't cut the fish.

But yeah. Is this a bad idea? I need to know before I buy it.

Thanks.

Link to gravel to have a look: http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...-Mix-Decorative-Stone-10797504?skuId=11288210


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been using sand and gravel from a local gravel company for years with no problem. Just be sure it isn't contaminated with any oil, antifreeze etc. rinse it well and there ya' go. My icon shows a tank with that gravel in it.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I double BV77. You should be fine, but once again MAKE SURE there are no chemicals that can harm your fish in it.


----------



## Tigzie (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for your quick replies.

Its going to be a brand new pack of driveway gravel so no oil or any other chemicals will be involved. Ill give it a wash with water before use to get the dust off it.

Would it be better to wash it in boiling water just to be sure?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i buy gravel from a local landscape supply company..about 25-30 USD per ton..i just take some plastic tubs and a shovel and get 400 or so pounds for $5.00 or so...
i think that driveway gravel will work just fins..no need to boil..just rinse well with warm water...


----------

